# Motor City Furry Convention 2016 roommates needed



## Nao (Apr 1, 2016)

I have 3 spots open in my room at the Holiday Inn Express. It's $70 for Thursday-Sunday


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 4, 2016)

I jumped on the main hotel as soon as the block opened up.


----------



## Nao (Apr 6, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> I jumped on the main hotel as soon as the block opened up.


yeah I don't like main hotels. Too many room parties, plus I get a free breakfast


----------



## JinxiFox (Apr 6, 2016)

Nao said:


> yeah I don't like main hotels. Too many room parties, plus I get a free breakfast


I'm not renting a car, so I opted for the main. I'm jealous of you and your free breakfast.


----------

